# Marine Snails



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

There wasn't a invertabrates section in the saltwater section so I'll post here.

Does anyone have any info on salt water snails? Is there much of a market for them? Can any be weened into FW? I have a bazillion just living down on my wharf.


----------



## Angjo72 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hiya,

There are alot of different kinds of saltwater snails.. So many LOL You can
find several different snails for sell on ebay, they can be pretty cheap from what I see. I know a few people have actually weined true saltwater nerites into freshwater, but that takes months to do. Also, even if you weine them, the eggs/larvae would need brackish if not saltwater to hatch and grow. What kind do they have near you? Turbos or nerites?

Ang


----------

